# Honda HRX217 HXA



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello,
I'm wondering if anyone here can direct me to a service manual for the drive portion of a Honda HRX 217 HXA lawn mower?It used to run away with me at the controls in high speed now it has slowed way down.It seems to growl and rattle when the drive clutch is engaged however the wheels still drive.It is a good runner and does a awesome job on the grass.It would be well worth my time to repair it. 
As always Thanks for the expert advice and feedback........Scotty:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Free Service information for Honda power equipment on the web is scarce, but it can be purchased from most Honda Power Equipment dealers. 

Hydrostatic drive transmissions usually get noisy when they are low on fluid, or have a dirty filter. A loose or slipping drive belt can also result in noisy and slow performance. There is an adjustment to the drive control cable that may help if the cable is not activating the control on the transmission to it's full travel.


----------

